# What Kind Of Light Bulbs For Our 29F-BH-S?



## Puredrifting (May 7, 2004)

Hi all:

I am the proud owner of a new Outback 29F-BH-S 5th Wheel. What kind of bulbs do all of these fixtures take? It's looks as if the majority of the fixtures take the same kind of bulbs with the bedroom medicine cabinet and possibly the little wall lamps taking different styles. What about the outside fixtures?

Can I order these bulbs on-line?

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## Sasha (Apr 13, 2004)

I also have the 29FBH-S and just love it! I believe that it uses 12 volt bulbs. There should be a clear sticker with red writing somewhere on the light near where you plug the bulb in that tells what size. I know that my dealer has them, but I will be checking Wal-Mart also. Since there are so many of them, I will have to have spares also.


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

Aren't they similar to the bulbs used in outdoor accent lighting?


----------



## Puredrifting (May 7, 2004)

Hi guys:

Thought I would update. Yep, Wallymart had them, they are just the general "dome light" type 12V bulbs. .97 per two pack so I picked up a few. At least this takes care of the majority ot the lights in the coach, I will have to check the other ones over the couch and dinette, they look to be different?

Best,

Dan


----------



## Sasha (Apr 13, 2004)

I also checked at Wal-Mart - I believe the bulbs right near the 12v are the ones for the overhead lights.


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

So Schantz, you found some 4w bulbs? I will have to go and find me some and get some basic spares. The low wattage bulbs will work great - got a few places that i don't want all that light. Glad the general concesus is wallyworld.


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

While you are at it, you might want to pick up a refrigerator bulb at Wal-Mart as well. I found them in the automotive bulbs. Last summer ours burned out and we looked for a long time to find one before we looked at the RVr's friend- WalMart.

by the way, they have two bulbs that look alike, but one has bumps on the end and other has flat "spades" (don't know another term for it). The one with the bumps is the one you want, but the other will work in a pinch.


----------

